# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Chain Wire Fencing

## Mere

I recently was quoted $1,645 for 36m of 1200mm high chain wire fencing, which equates to $46 per meter. Is this reasonable? I was under the impression it would be about $33 per meter??? 
Note - this quote did not include the bottom rail, it was an extra $880.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

If that was an installed price then...yes.  The mesh alone is five to ten bucks a metre (depending on thickness and aperture)...let alone the pipe!!  Buy Online - Northwire | Wire Fencing Supplies: Chainwire, Chain Link, Hingejoint, Droppers, Barbed Wire

----------

